# Minneapolis, MN Herf?



## R.O.P. (Feb 4, 2007)

I am a total newbie, but I would be up for a Herf in our fair city. Location negotiable, but I vote for the Golden Leaf in uptown. It seems we have so many new (and old) members from here that we might want to invest in building our community and supporting our local cigar shops. Post here or PM for ideas. Thanks!


----------



## MascaraSnake (Aug 29, 2006)

Sure, I'd be up for it...whatever's closest to Woodbury.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Hell i would be down and i know id bring a few friends. Im as low as you can go in minnesota haha ( austin ) so the farther south the better for me. But ill be gone till the 15th, pm me some time when ya figure something out and im down 100%


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

Another complete newb here, but I'd be in. I'm in Faribault, south of Metro. :ss


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

cricky101 said:


> Another complete newb here, but I'd be in. I'm in Faribault, south of Metro. :ss


im right around your parts...south mn


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

A couple of us local boys hag out at Stogies on Grand (I'm here now), Andyman and a couple others like Robert's (old 10 & county H), there are a few other places around that people from other boards meet. Let me know where and when, if I'm not on a business trip, I'll try to make it.

Also, the event on 3/24 should be fun - we are hoping for about 200. (check out the sigtag)


----------

